# Two group Cyncra - £275 at the moment



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure how good this is, but just something I've noticed today:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Synesso-Cyncra-Coffee-machine-2-group-model-/191878879476

Bid carefully, although I do have to say it looks legit.

EDIT: From further investigation (by others) this appears to be a scam, DO NOT BID, read the rest of the thread for info.

T.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I kind of want that .... But the money would be better spent adding to decent home prosumer unit ... Or at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm 99% sure the seller will pull out if the price isn't right, there doesn't seem to be a reserve, so someone might get lucky...

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@jeebsy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> @jeebsy


In the words of Flowered Up

" he's on it "


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No volumetrics, external pump, needs a lot of power....basically getting an extremely temp stable manual machine. Not sure it's worth changing for, but might have a flutter.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Contrary to the description I'm 75% that this machine was for sale from a place in Brixton last year unless it coincidentally has identical powder coating...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

She won't let me see it prior to purchase, but did say she'd offer delivery with a full refund in 14 days to give time to inspect it. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy.....were you a boy scout? If so, did you do the warning badge! Come on guys, wise up!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Must be a scam and the same

machineI considered buying last year...

also my Strada seems to be relisted as a scam every other week and I keep getting it removed


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

a couple of years ago there was a used san remo, the model used at the wbc........fantastic photos, genuine looking advert and they even had a contact address....which was next door to a friend of mine a couple of miles away who confirmed the bay address belonged to a very elderly couple who did not own a tv set, let alone a commercial coffee machine. At my request he popped next door in case it was a relation, but alas, it was just the usual eBay con.......they always choose high end kit and the chances of someone from Glasgow as opposed to the opposite end of the country buying it is small which helps the whole con. Paypal.......think it will protect you......go on, make a bid and see........


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

You can always bid and then demand cash on collection which SURELY is completed expected and fair for a purchase such as this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

She wants £2k for it but looks like she forgot to set a reserve....


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

£2k?!?! £13k new that or something. Not right.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Stevie said:


> You can always bid and then demand cash on collection which SURELY is completed expected and fair for a purchase such as this?


You can demand, but technically that's against eBay rules.

Anyway I said to Jeebsy alarm bells were ringing as I don't know of any shop in Glasgow that's ever had a Synesso. There's hardly any in whole of the U.K. Don't suppose someone can google image search it to see if the photos have been taken from somewhere else?

She said it had been recently serviced by a company I've not heard of, but if they could be tracked down, presuming they aren't in on any scam, they may be able to offer some history.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Stevie said:


> £2k?!?! £13k new that or something. Not right.


It's a 2009 model.

I emailed to ask if I could pick it up (if I won) seeing I lived locally but no reply. The name on the email address is totally different to the name on the account. The only listing I could find for engineers called QCMS was in Queensland.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> It's a 2009 model.
> 
> I emailed to ask if I could pick it up (if I won) seeing I lived locally but no reply. The name on the email address is totally different to the name on the account. The only listing I could find for engineers called QCMS was in Queensland.


Ditto regarding QCMS. Very odd indeed.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Well as usual, if its too good to be true...

Anyways, whats the scam method here, is the users account hacked in to, or is it simply a scam account? It has quite a lot of positive feedback, which makes it look legit.

T.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

37 feedback but all as a buyer. Could be hacked account but they're encouraging you to use Paypal which would give you some protection - so who loses out?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lets ask ebay


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just do a reverse image search on Tineye, should give you enough reasons not to bid!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

"I'm unable to accomodate collection due to work commitments. If the auction ends under £2000 I won't sell"


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

There's enough here for me to 'run' in the opposite way.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Wouldn't touch this with a ten-foot barge pole!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Contrary to the description I'm 75% that this machine was for sale from a place in Brixton last year unless it coincidentally has identical powder coating...


Not us, I know where that old beast is lurking these days!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The photos are not genuine and have been posted last year November on a Spanish website.









http://web.archive.org/web/20150416093721/http://www.venderya.es/-20/anuncios/9-Empresas/37-Otros/11905378-cafetera-Synesso-Cyncra.html


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

OK sorry for the non-legit listing, hopefully everyone read the rest of the thread before bidding. I've now reported this, suggest everyone does the same so it's pulled down.

Rgds,

T.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> Wouldn't touch this with a ten-foot barge pole!


WHO'S GOT A BARGE POLE?!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

funinacup said:


> WHO'S GOT A BARGE POLE?!


My friend at Cropredy... Lives on a barge/narrow boat. Wouldn't be surprised if Froggy hasn't got one as well.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> My friend at Cropredy...


Peter Kay quote...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

??? 13 characters


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The entire listing, words, photos, the lot, is a complete copy and paste from a Gumtree listing (Aldgate, London) that is 401 days old.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/synesso-cyncra-coffee-machine-2-group-model-mains-connection-in-superb-condition/1111598865

...though she seems to have removed certain choice phrases from the Gumtree ad - such as "Happy to provide engineers phone number of you would like to check what was done. " and "Happy to accept - Paypal, Bank transfer or cash " .... odd that ;-)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MrShades said:


> The entire listing, words, photos, the lot, is a complete copy and paste from a Gumtree listing (Aldgate, London) that is 401 days old.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/synesso-cyncra-coffee-machine-2-group-model-mains-connection-in-superb-condition/1111598865


Good find.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

That's the one I saw last year







... My 75% suspicions serve me well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listing removed.....odd hey


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Synesso-Cyncra-3-Group-/172220206332?hash=item28191fccfc

only £1 and £2.80 delivery

Bargain!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Synesso-Cyncra-3-Group-/172220206332?hash=item28191fccfc
> 
> only £1 and £2.80 delivery
> 
> Bargain!


That's definitely been listed before.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

risky said:


> That's definitely been listed before.


The 3 group is also definitely a scam.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah, I'm sure it's legit, trust me I've discovered the last legit listing, I must be right









T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lolz...


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Seems sound...rob23sound !

I'll get my coat...

T.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dsc said:


> Seems sound...rob23sound !
> 
> I'll get my coat...
> 
> T.


I've just BACS'D him the funds - great deal!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I hope he has two... I just went to Western union with used notes and sent the cash to his cousin overseas...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

he couldn't even be bothered to edit the listing text lol



> Prior to this we removed the Synesso for a full de scale and service, as the intention was to take it back and install it. In short we now have a Synesso Cyncra which wasn't used for about 3 months before we got it, we have had it since November 2014 and it is now in our showroom looking for a new home.


like 2 years ago!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Jon said:


> I've just BACS'D him the funds - great deal!


Can't beat a good bargain!!!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm guessing that he's put his email address in those pics so that he can be contacted directly.... but also, as it's a graphic, it means it doesn't get picked up by bots and he will miss out on the countless amounts of spam email and rubbish that he could be getting in his inbox.

Well... as he's been good enough to quote his email address, if we were kind then we could help him out a bit there.... ;-)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MrShades said:


> I'm guessing that he's put his email address in those pics so that he can be contacted directly.... but also, as it's a graphic, it means it doesn't get picked up by bots and he will miss out on the countless amounts of spam email and rubbish that he could be getting in his inbox.
> 
> Well... as he's been good enough to quote his email address, if we were kind then we could help him out a bit there.... ;-)


Please don't jeopardise my 'bargin'.


----------

